# Dankung Game Hunt Slingshot - Flatband



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

I saw this on ebay and was wondering if anyone has one and what they think of it?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170572541986&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

It's a bit late to ask I guess cus I had a 'rush of blood' and bought one







... Couldn't resist.
Looks as if it should be nice but what do I know. I think Dankung have a good rep from what I've been reading, this I think is a quite new design.
I must admit it certainly appeals to me just being able to slip a looped flat band on, no tying.

I do like wood though but for practicality and ease of band change I think it's worth a look/go. I will at some point design/make a wooden one with a clamp fitting

Oh, I did a search but got nowt, before someone shouts at me!


----------



## bazil (Dec 3, 2010)

I've had one for a few days now, and fitted it up with a set of looped flat bands (theraband gold) It shoots ok, although I'm not sure if it is only with me this happens, but I have to reset the bands after a couple of shots. Sometimes I have to take them off and put them on again because I can;t figure out how to undo the twist. You might not have this problem, I'm still trying to figure it out and have resorted to tying extra rubber to try and keep them in place.

Not sure I would have bought mine if I had tried it out first.

Baz


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Im a dankung fan and only shoot fixed tubes, it should shoot looped tubes better than flats looking at it, you bought off ebay and many many call their slingshots dankung this is the original Dankung website it's where I get my tubing from as other similar is not of the same quality check it out :http://www.dankung.com/emart/index.php?main_page=login&zenid=l96nj5577ikmnglkh5ibeaful6


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Mmmm, looks like I may have rushed in without thinking, I just saw Dankung.

I can see what you mean bazil, I reckon using an O ring may cure that, worth a try?

Hawk2009, I've just asked the question, it will be interesting to see the response, if I get one.
What do you recommend for shooting tubes from the Dankung range. I've been using flat bands but don't have it quite right I feel,
I break them in short order. I do like the look of the chinese styles with 4 looped tubes.

I like the look of this : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260708942525&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I've a lot to learn/discover.


----------



## bazil (Dec 3, 2010)

I got my one from ebay too, I was a little worried about it after reading about the zinc alloy fakes, but as far as I can tell it is SS, it's slightly magnetic and not as shiny. When the bands are fixed in place it shoots nice and consistent. I tried the small round chinese bands, but they are useless for me, I'm well over 6 feet so have a long draw length. I love the chinese style though, and the quick change with looped bands is something I really wanted to try out! I didn;t find that it shoots that well with the round bands, they seem to move all over the place as there is so much room on the loops without any dent for them to get any purchase, I'd only use this with flats myself.

Baz


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

bazil said:


> I got my one from ebay too, I was a little worried about it after reading about the zinc alloy fakes, but as far as I can tell it is SS, it's slightly magnetic and not as shiny. When the bands are fixed in place it shoots nice and consistent. I tried the small round chinese bands, but they are useless for me, I'm well over 6 feet so have a long draw length. I love the chinese style though, and the quick change with looped bands is something I really wanted to try out! I didn;t find that it shoots that well with the round bands, they seem to move all over the place as there is so much room on the loops without any dent for them to get any purchase, I'd only use this with flats myself.
> 
> Baz


I was anticipating having to do something to stop the tube from moving side to side, or even up and down I guess.
I bought it with the intention of using flatbands really. The guy says in the garb that it is SS and not an alloy so that I'll believe, I'll soon know anyway.
But it does nark me when people trade falsely on the good name of another company and if I can prove that I will complain strongly.
I'll stick to the flat stuff and hope to get the making down to a tee, the ones I've made so far I've bust within 50-60 shots, I have a feeling I'm over drawing
so might cut them to 230-240mm this time. I reckon I'm drawing about 4"-6" past my archery anchor which is 28" spot on so I'm drawing to 32"-34" I guess.

When you use the flats Baz how do you attach/shoot. Are they just pulling on the top of the oblong or looped on the bottom, sent forward then over the top?
Looks like it could be done either way.


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Just got the reply, it is the genuine article







..... The seller is listed as an official stockists on the Dankung site.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

styks said:


> Mmmm, looks like I may have rushed in without thinking, I just saw Dankung.I can see what you mean bazil, I reckon using an O ring may cure that, worth a try?Hawk2009, I've just asked the question, it will be interesting to see the response, if I get one.What do you recommend for shooting tubes from the Dankung range. I've been using flat bands but don't have it quite right I feel,I break them in short order. I do like the look of the chinese styles with 4 looped tubes.I like the look of this : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260708942525&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:ITI've a lot to learn/discover.


Thats fixed tubing to me easier to load and shoot than looped even better still if you make your own tube sets here are a couple of mine and the Dankung


----------



## bazil (Dec 3, 2010)

I have the looped flat bands coming over the top, but after shooting they slip down so I have to put them back. I prefer fixed bands over looped aswell, I like the way Hawk has his! I have a cougar aswell and it is much nicer to hold and shoot, plus the metal is thicker so I feel more confident pulling it back past my face. I like the Dankungs, but can't seem to find one to suit me apart from the cougar.

I'm also having a go at making my own, just wish I knew how to work with metal! I get a bit paranoid with board cuts!

Baz


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Hawk2009, I like those, very neat and tidy. Very quick to change bands also.
I'm guessing you find these last much longer than flat?

Baz, I've seen the cougar but not really fancied it plus I've seen one quite badly chipped after a marble fork strike.
It may be that that one was tempered a bit too hard, the only other time I've seen Stainless chip like that was a knife SS blade
hardened to about 64/65 HRC if I remember correctly.
I reckon with a bit of ingenuity those flat band can be kept in place.
I woudn't be worried about board cuts to much, if made from somthing like Dymond wood or even a good hardwood with the grain going in the right direction, you'd have
to be Hercules to break it.









If you want to have a go at steel why not by some flat stock and cut it out like a board cut. Obviously much harder work with drills, saws and files but doable.


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

the brand HK FK makes a plastic slingshot that dankung has a picture of it broken, and dankung are warning about the plastic ss


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

slingshot 0703 said:


> the brand HK FK makes a plastic slingshot that dankung has a picture of it broken, and dankung are warning about the plastic ss


Thank you I'll make note.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

styks said:


> Hawk2009, I like those, very neat and tidy. Very quick to change bands also.I'm guessing you find these last much longer than flat?Baz, I've seen the cougar but not really fancied it plus I've seen one quite badly chipped after a marble fork strike.It may be that that one was tempered a bit too hard, the only other time I've seen Stainless chip like that was a knife SS bladehardened to about 64/65 HRC if I remember correctly.I reckon with a bit of ingenuity those flat band can be kept in place.I woudn't be worried about board cuts to much, if made from somthing like Dymond wood or even a good hardwood with the grain going in the right direction, you'd haveto be Hercules to break it. If you want to have a go at steel why not by some flat stock and cut it out like a board cut. Obviously much harder work with drills, saws and files but doable.


Fixed tubes sets can be changed in seconds and do last a very long time I also like the very short tubes especially on pocket shooters very easy to conceal carry or shoot.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi,Hawk2009.
"Fixed tubes sets can be changed in seconds'

I just wonder how you can change the fixed tubing quickly?

could you post some images of it? I can believe it.

Thank you so much


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

crazyslingshot said:


> Hi,Hawk2009."Fixed tubes sets can be changed in seconds'I just wonder how you can change the fixed tubing quickly? could you post some images of it? I can believe it. Thank you so much


Here is a video I made to show you how easy and quick it is


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Hi,Hawk2009."Fixed tubes sets can be changed in seconds'I just wonder how you can change the fixed tubing quickly? could you post some images of it? I can believe it. Thank you so much


Here is a video I made to show you how easy and quick it is http://www.youtube.c...h?v=DpSR_C4mC_w
[/quote]

Thanks for the vid Hawk2009, you can't get any quicker that for sure !


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

and if you slip a piece of old tube throgh the ears and set it on the limbs you can have a steadier grip, and the rubber stopps to the leastics from slippin out the ears. Or you may adopt the cure posted time ago by Smitty


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

stelug said:


> and if you slip a piece of old tube throgh the ears and set it on the limbs you can have a steadier grip, and the rubber stopps to the leastics from slippin out the ears. Or you may adopt the cure posted time ago by Smitty


I dont get this problem but others have asked me about this it only occurs if you are not holding the slingshot straight,example if you hold it gangsta style and your wrist is tilted upwards when you draw the tubes back you will be pulling the tubes towards the grooves on the top fork allowing them to slip,If you add rubber to the inside of the holes you may well stop the tubes from slipping out, but your not curing the problem which is poor technique.


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

stelug said:


> and if you slip a piece of old tube throgh the ears and set it on the limbs you can have a steadier grip, and the rubber stopps to the leastics from slippin out the ears. Or you may adopt the cure posted time ago by Smitty


Sorry I'm not with you, can you expand please.
Searching Smitty's posts now.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

he suggested (Smitty if I remember well) to place the ears in a vice and reduce the gap between ears and forks


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

stelug said:


> he suggested (Smitty if I remember well) to place the ears in a vice and reduce the gap between ears and forks


Ok right I understand, I'll see what I think when it arrives, thank you.
Now you have said that I understand also what you meant regarding the tube.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

sorry, somethimes my english does not help me. Depends if I am thinking in english or italian







. Words follows


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

stelug said:


> sorry, somethimes my english does not help me. Depends if I am thinking in english or italian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries my friend, I your english is far better than my italian!







Grazie
*

*Buon Natale

Steve*
*


----------

